# Reconnaitre un appareil avec son IP



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un DD Externe en réseau WD MyCloud.

Dans la panneau de configuration de ce dernier, je peux voir les différents appareils qui y sont connectés, mais uniquement via leur adresse IP...

Existe t-il un moyen de savoir à quels appareils (nommément) se rapportent ces ip ?

J'ai tenté via l'interface de configuration Livebox, mais les "noms" donnés aux appareils / à leur adresse ip ne sont pas clairs... ( hormis les iphone qui apparaissent clairement sous l'intitulé "Iphone"...

Merci beaucoup.

JF

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé !

Grace à l'appli IP SCANNER HOME


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 le plus simple serait que tu fasses des réservations d'adresses IP dans la Livebox.

Ainsi, une adresse IP = un appareil, toujours le même.

D'autre part dans la Livebox tu peux renommer chaque appareil comme tu veux.


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2014)

Merci. Oui, mais dans la config Livebox, je ne vois jamais tous les appareils connectés... Voir certaines fois rien ...

J'ai toujours UN périphérique que je ne connais pas.  L'application IP SCANNER HOME me donne son Ip, son adresse Mac, mais je ne vois pas ce que c'est...

Son "identité" est PACE France... Peut être ma barre de son dont le caisson de basse est sans fil (mais ne sais pas si wifi...).

Je ne trouve pas d'infos sur PACE France qui me "parle" quand à un de mes appareils...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h04 ----------

Edit: 

Voici la traduction de ce que je trouve sur le site de Pace France :

"
Pace est un fournisseur leader de solutions technologiques pour les industries de la télévision à péage 
et de services à large bande . 
Nos solutions permettent aux clients d'innover simplement et à moindre coût à 
la vitesse qu'ils veulent et comme ils le veulent , leur permettant de construire
leur succès . Trente ans de rythme de leadership, l'expérience et l'expertise 
est reconnue par une clientèle qui couvre le monde entier . "

Grosso modo: télévision payante... ?

Mais parmi tout mes équipements, je ne vois que 3 appareils me donnant accès à ce genre de 
fonction:

1/ Mon Apple TV (relié en wifi)

2/ Le décodeur Orange (relié par plugs)

3/ Le décodeur Canal Sat Cube (relié en ethernet)


L'Apple tv apparait déjà dans la liste des produits connectés.

Je ne sais toujours pas à qui attribuer ces identifiants IP et Mac que je vois...


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Novembre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> 3/ Le décodeur Canal Sat Cube (relié en ethernet)


Pace est un des fabricants des Cubes C+
Ton Cube est connecté en ethernet. Ta box lui a attribué une adresse IP (par défaut, il est en DHCP auto)
Mais tu peux aussi le configurer manuellement.

Normal que dans la livebox, tu ne voies pas forcément tout le monde.
Tu as peut-être un switch sur ton réseau...
La Livebox voit les machines qui passent passent par elle, et il y a des tempos. Au bout d'un certain temps d'inactivité, elles disparaissent de la table arp (couple adresse mac/adresse IP)de la box.

La solution, pour que tu saches qui est qui, c'est soit de mettre des IP fixes (solution de Renaud: la mieux) dans tous tes équipements (et là, elles seront donc identifiées par leurs IP), soit les laisser en DHCP auto, et les identifier par leurs adresses mac (voir les confs réseaux des machines).
Et là, IpScanner verra tt l'monde.


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2014)

Bien joué... Merci !

Je viens de chercher dans les config du cube canal +

Et effectivement, fabricant : PACE 

Mais vu qu'il est relié en Ethernet (pas de wifi sur ce cube, et jamais réussi via plugs...), comment puis je trouver dessus son adresse MAC ?

IpScanner voit déjà tout le monde, puisqu'il me donne l'IP et la MAC de tous mes autres appareils, ainsi que leur Marque et modèle...

Et en comparant à l'adresse Mac directement SUR chacun des appareils, j'ai pu vérifier chacun d'entre eux.

Il n'y a que cette adresse Mac de PACE que je ne trouvais sur rien, et le cube étant en Ethernet, je ne pensais pas à lui...

Assigner des IP fixes à chacun, j'ai peur de faire des bévues... IpScanner me sort 14 appareils connectés, largement de quoi faire des bêtises  :mouais:


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Novembre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Mais vu qu'il est relié en Ethernet (pas de wifi sur ce cube, et jamais réussi via plugs...), comment puis je trouver dessus son adresse MAC ?


Menu--Ma TV--Réglages--Mon décodeur--Connexion internet--Paramètres--Infos réseau (ouf...)
Et là, tu vois son adresse mac et l'adresse IP

Pour info, l'adresse mac est présente dans une trame ethernet, que ce soit en wifi ou en ethernet.
C'est vrai tant que tu es sur ton réseau local. Par contre sur un réseau "routé", parc exemple dès que tu sors sur internet,  il n'y a plus d'adresses mac.


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2014)

Super !! Merci beaucoup.  L'intrus est enfin démasqué de façon certaine: c'est bien l'ip du décodeur canal !!!

Merci encore de ton aide.


----------

